# Jupiter 2 build...what!!!again?



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I thought I would share another Build up...my umpteenth Moebius Jupiter 2.
It's a client build. I will do the following...
Full Lighting
My working Hatches details
Photo/etched and Decals
Scratch built parts

This is actually almost finished, but if there is interest I'll post the build here.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

More! More!:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nothing special here...Air brushed the walls and still adding details...


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, please sir, may we have some more. More pictures and descriptions please.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

YES, again please. I can never get enough of this iconic ship.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I'm interested - mine's been stuck in space dock for a long time. I'd hoped there'd be an aftermarket working hatch by now.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GEH737 said:


> I'm interested - mine's been stuck in space dock for a long time. I'd hoped there'd be an aftermarket working hatch by now.


Working interior and exterior hatches(un painted here)...


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Without giving away trade secrets, where does your inner airlock door retract to? 

Could we see another angled shot of how you do this?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's the freezing unit walls in progress shots...I used scratch built details, Photo etched parts, Photo/etch and decals from Paragrafx to achieve my desired results...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I love that exterior hatch! As for the airlock door, I think the only drawback is that you wouldn't have any way of lighting the wall next to it (the name of that wall escapes me at the moment).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Main flight controls...a mix of Photo etch/decals/kit parts..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Interior lighting...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A video about the build up...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh so pretty!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One last shot and then she is off to her new home...


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Seaview said:


> I love that exterior hatch! As for the airlock door, I think the only drawback is that you wouldn't have any way of lighting the wall next to it (the name of that wall escapes me at the moment).


There are ways to do it.
I am leaning heavily towards using individual smd's in various colors when I get around to mine.
A working outer hatch is nice but I don't care for how deep it has to sit to work.
I prefer just a bit of offset between the hatch and the outer surface of the ship.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jimkirk said:


> There are ways to do it.
> I am leaning heavily towards using individual smd's in various colors when I get around to mine.
> A working outer hatch is nice but I don't care for how deep it has to sit to work.
> I prefer just a bit of offset between the hatch and the outer surface of the ship.


As I responded already, I have PLENTY of room in which to light that computer wall without re inventing the wheel. with out any interference of the opening hatch.Take a look at the interior Pics to see the wall lighted...


----------

